# Ridge down middle of shell



## MasterOogway (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi when I purchased Master Oogway 3 weeks ago he had a ridge down the center of his shell. Is the a hatchling thing that will straighten up like the wrinkles or is this pyramiding? Sadly the pet store sold & recommended the dry method. I am glad I found this forum . Here are some pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2013)

You guys just crack me up! It's a good thing I live alone. All the little piddly things that you worry about. Of course, not knowing, is a good excuse, but relax and enjoy your baby. He's a beauty!

The tortoise's spine is fused on the underside of the carapace. What you are seeing is his spine. You can see it quite noticeably on some tortoises, and hardly at all on others.


----------



## wellington (Jan 14, 2013)

Ditto, all is normal. If you have started housing him the correct way, you probably will have little to no pyramiding. Looks like you got him and this forum in time. If you haven't yet, Toms threads on raising smooth, healthy leopards and sulcatas are at the bottom of my post. Both species are pretty much raised the same.


----------



## MasterOogway (Jan 14, 2013)

emysemys said:


> You guys just crack me up! It's a good thing I live alone. All the little piddly things that you worry about. Of course, not knowing, is a good excuse, but relax and enjoy your baby. He's a beauty!
> 
> The tortoise's spine is fused on the underside of the carapace. What you are seeing is his spine. You can see it quite noticeably on some tortoises, and hardly at all on others.



Thanks I feel better. That is interesting that the spine is noticeable on some tortoises. Thank you I think he is a beauty too 




wellington said:


> Ditto, all is normal. If you have started housing him the correct way, you probably will have little to no pyramiding. Looks like you got him and this forum in time. If you haven't yet, Toms threads on raising smooth, healthy leopards and sulcatas are at the bottom of my post. Both species are pretty much raised the same.



I am glad I found this forum.As many others have said its sad tortoises are being sold by pet stores that really don't know the proper care. He was in a tank with a baby pancake tortoise and the other tortoises were mixed together redfoots with leopards, Russians with box turtles etc. according to size verses species. I did read Tom's threads and following the advice.I Thanks!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 15, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful lil one you have


----------

